# UAE Central Bank - info/package



## Timmy03 (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I am a MSc Economics & Econometrics student (expected First degree from one of UK's top unis) with 1-2 yrs of experience applying for the job of an economist in the central bank of UAE.

I wonder if anyone knows about:
a) Its reputation, working conditions
b) Salary - what is the standard in a grad role in the government sector? Do they usually pay for housing/medical care/plane tickets?

They basically expect you to state your expected salary up front - and considering I haven't found anything about a central bank job in this forum or anywhere else on the internet, I have no clue what to aim for.

I would really appreciate if anyone could help me or at least compare this to a job in private sector with regards to what I can expect

Thanks a lot


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

you won't get a job there if you don't speak arabic...


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Eng.Khaled said:


> you won't get a job there if you don't speak arabic...


Not true.

Central Banks from developing countries tend to hire "more qualified staff" from overseas as a way to tap into know how.

I bet you will find professionals that worked previously in other regulatory bodies like FSA, OSFI, Federal Reserve, Opra and others.

I suggest the OP to run a search on LinkedIn. I am sure you will find people who can guide you about your concerns.

Good luck!


----------



## NonStopLeo (Mar 16, 2013)

*Salary range varies from company to company, not a fix package.*


----------

